# Looking for a powder cheekbone highlighter for NC20....



## glasswillow (May 20, 2009)

I know this has been discussed before, but I didn't find the answer I was looking for in any of the previous threads

I'm looking for a powder cheekbone highlighter that would work on an NC20 skintone (many of the highlighter suggestions I've seen in previous threads are far too dark for me..... some of them make great face colors, but that's not what I'm looking for)

*I already have NARS Albatross* (and love it)

I haven't had much luck with using MAC pigments or e/s on my cheeks (I end up looking chalky, glittery, or too shimmery)

The two lightest stripes of Blonde MSF, the two lightest stripes of Redhead MSF, & the melange side of Moon River are absolutely HG highlighters for me, BUT I hate to constantly use just one side of those products because it will eventually make them lopsided

Porcelain Pink, Soft & Gentle, & Shimpagne are all too dark for me (to use as highlighters)

I'm especially wondering if Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks in Pink, Pink Quartz, and Beige would work as highlighters on pale skin

I'm also curious about Smashbox Softlights.... but I'm concerned they may be too dark or not shimmery enough for me


----------



## ForgetRegret (May 20, 2009)

Have you tried Belightful Iridescent pressed, or silver dusk iridescent loose? I usually use Vanilla e/s or pigment as a highlight for brows and cheekbones, but I'm also lighter than you are...about an NC10 if MAC made it. What brush are you using for your highlighting? Could it be too heavy of a hand, or too much product in the brush?


----------



## glasswillow (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Have you tried Belightful Iridescent pressed, or silver dusk iridescent loose? I usually use Vanilla e/s or pigment as a highlight for brows and cheekbones, but I'm also lighter than you are...about an NC10 if MAC made it. What brush are you using for your highlighting? Could it be too heavy of a hand, or too much product in the brush?_

 
I have tried Belightful (although I never took it home with me). I found the texture to be too hard for my liking. I have never tried any of the loose iridescent powders, but I'm really wanting to. I usually use a 187 and I really try to use pigments and e/s sparingly, but it seams like by the time I get them to where they're not chalky or too shimmery, I can't really see them anymore.....


----------



## alka1 (May 20, 2009)

Bobbi brown released a new LE shimmerbrick with the Spring 09 collection - Platinum Pink Shimmer Brick. I don't think it has sold out yet, Nordstrom still has it in stock.

If you like the lightest stripes of the BBR MSFs, then you will probably like this. Although i haven't used it (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) it supposedly applies as a pale pastel pink.

temptalia has swatches and a review here: Bobbi Brown Platinum Pink Shimmer Brick Review


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2009)

I like a lot of MSFs... from MAC to Laura Geller and everything higher and lower.  I have been recently using Milani Shimmer Strips.. the honey and pink shimmers are quite light and not very very shimmery -- just enough for me.  Plus the added appeal is that they are cheap


----------



## alka1 (May 20, 2009)

Also - I know you said powder highlighter.. but have you considered Strobe Liquid at all? It gives a soft pink, pearlescent glow to the skin with very little color. I'd imagine it would work well on pale skin since it applies like a white lotion. it's not only a highlighter, it also works well to brighten the skin all over.


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rbella (May 20, 2009)

I'm a huge advocate of Girlactik's Star Powder in Lace.  I have extremely fair skin and this is a MAJOR HG highlighter (loose powder) for me..


----------



## gildedangel (May 20, 2009)

I love Soft and Gentle MSF from MAC, I swear by this stuff and it is permanent! It gives me a really pretty glow when I put it on the top of my cheekbones and highlight my face.


----------



## glasswillow (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm a huge advocate of Girlactik's Star Powder in Lace.  I have extremely fair skin and this is a MAJOR HG highlighter (loose powder) for me.._

 
I had never even heard of this before! I'll definitely give it a try. Thanks for suggesting it! Do you find Lace to be more of a beige or more of a gold?


----------



## rbella (May 21, 2009)

On me, it looks like a natural shine with just a _hint_ of gold to it.  Barely noticeable.  It is honestly the only "natural shiny glow" I've been able to find.  Be sure to use the 187 or some other stipple brush with it and a light hand.  I hope you love it as much as I do!  If you don't, I'll buy it from you!


----------

